# 330 ford vs 300 ford



## rwbinbc (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm getting a old chipper with a non running 330 ford strait 6, Does this motor have the same bolt pattern as the ford 300 strait 6? 

The motor to clutch housing is what I'm worried about. After searching the forum I see the 330 is a v-8, This is a strait 6 with plugs on the top of the head. It said figtburg or something like that or the side of the chipper. The clutch cover said 1956? for a year. Its an older motor. I tought He said 330, I know it not a 300.

Any help please.......

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Mowingman (Oct 24, 2011)

The Ford 300 CuIn ,is a big sturdy, straight 6 cyl industrial engine, used in lots of chippers and other forestry and construction equipment.
The Ford 330 is a heavy duty industrial V8. It is a good engine, but, I have never seen a chipper with a 330 V* engine on it.
I don't know what you have there, but if it is a Ford and is a straight 6, then it is a 300 Cu In.
Jeff


----------



## rwbinbc (Oct 24, 2011)

Its a 6 cylinder continetail motor? Idk.

Its a M&B Fitchburg chipper


----------



## ericknight (Oct 31, 2011)

Does it look like this one? 254 Flathead Six Industrial Power Unit - Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forums And no, the bolt pattern is not the same as a 300.


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeap looks like that but the muffler come out of the top


----------



## gdavis24 (Nov 6, 2011)

The 330 HD Industrial V8 was used on the 16 in Asplundh drum chippers in mid 1970's. Smooth, easy to run and monster power. For parts go to an older store that still keeps reference books, tell them to look under a 1975 Ford F400, F500 truck, , and you'll be set.


----------



## emr (Nov 7, 2011)

We have the ford 330 in our back up chipper which is a Chipmore from the mid 80s. Seems to be a good strong g engine. I have no idea about the bolt patterns..... Sorry. The truck service company that we use tells us that the. 330 was a good engine and parts are easy to get. I would call a trucking or a farm implement company and give them a call. I would think they would know the answers to your questions.


----------



## BDChainsaw (Nov 21, 2011)

*old fords*

That motor looks a lot like the motor they used in the "Funk" conversion kit for the little old ford tractors. Theres lots of restoration parts supliers out there for those little old ford tractors. Hope this saves you a head ache and a few dollars.


----------



## Racing2Fast (Dec 1, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> I'm getting a old chipper with a non running 330 ford strait 6, Does this motor have the same bolt pattern as the ford 300 strait 6?
> 
> The motor to clutch housing is what I'm worried about. After searching the forum I see the 330 is a v-8, This is a strait 6 with plugs on the top of the head. It said figtburg or something like that or the side of the chipper. The clutch cover said 1956? for a year. Its an older motor. I tought He said 330, I know it not a 300.
> 
> ...



as far as i can remember 330 FT was fords medium duty v-8. ive done a quick google search and here is a more detailed info kanter.com/p30-fon.html just check it out regarding volt patterns. if your engine is 300 i think you are in big trouble in the future i think there are only few car parts /truck parts available for 300 check it out if you have doubts in believing me. i think 300 is a v-6 based on wikipedia. but with the volt pattern i think it will be best to call someone like a nearby dealer in your place and ask questions. it is really hard to search all over the internet regarding that matter which is so technical.


----------



## JimR (Dec 21, 2011)

The Ford 300 is a straight six and was used in many Ford F100/F150's for years. It was also used in wood chippers, generators and almost any other towable equipment. Parts should be available for this for years to come.


----------



## dwraisor (Dec 21, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> ..... This is a strait 6 with plugs on the top of the head....



It has to be some type of flathead. The only Ford engine w/ plugs in the top of the head was the Boss 429. All others plugs are on the side near the exhaust port.

You are correct that it is not a 300 I6

dw


----------

